# iPhone SE 2 ou iPhone 12 mini ?



## El Francisco (10 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Étant un fidèle de l’iPhone depuis des années (2009) et gardant mes iPhone longtemps, je souhaite cette année changer d’iPhone, et je veux un iPhone (avant tout un iPhone) et un iPhone qui va durer. J’hésite entre l’iPhone SE 2 et l’iPhone 12 mini. Si je prends le SE 2, j’ai peur d’être embêté avec la non compatibilité 5G car je compte le garder 5 ou 6 ans au moins.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2020)

L'iPhone 12 mini semble meilleur que le SE 2020, je partirais plutôt sur celui-ci.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2020)

nggigo a dit:


> Si je prends le SE 2, j’ai peur d’être embêté avec la non compatibilité 5G car je compte le garder 5 ou 6 ans au moins.


300 à 400€ d'écart. Si tu n'es pas à 300 - 400€ près, alors je pencherais pour le 12 mini.


----------



## El Francisco (10 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'iPhone 12 mini semble meilleur que le SE 2020, je partirais plutôt sur celui-ci.



Meilleur sur la durée car la 5G deviendra rédhibitoire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2020)

Il y a un petit comparatif ici :








						Revue de tests de l'iPhone 12 mini : court, mais intense
					

Une fois n'est pas coutume, c'est quelques jours après l'ouverture des précommandes, et non avant, que viennent d'être publiés les premiers tests de l'iPhone 12 mini. Des tests qui confirment les présupposés positifs sur ce petit iPhone, mais aussi son défaut redouté. iPhone 12 mini. Image...




					www.igen.fr
				



Un peu plus d'info à l'écran, le clavier serait plus pratique, autonomie quasi identique (dommage), processeur plus rapide. A voir ce que ça donnera dans des tests plus complets.

Après, si tu préfères le déverrouiller facilement en pouvant porter un masque : le SE est bien mieux


----------



## El Francisco (10 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a un petit comparatif ici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je me fiche pas mal de l’autonomie, de savoir si c’est du LCD ou de l’OLED, etc. Dans tous les cas, si je suis sur iPhone c’est pour iOS. Moi ce qui me préoccupe le plus c’est la 5G. Est-ce que la 5G va devenir rédhibitoire dans 5, 6 voire 7 ans pour un SE 2 au point de le rendre obsolète. 

C’est ça qui me fait bcp hésiter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2020)

Cela m’étonnerait, la 4g est très bien pour l’utilisation actuelle même gourmande en ressource comme les vidéos


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2020)

nggigo a dit:


> Meilleur sur la durée car la 5G deviendra rédhibitoire ?


Je pense que les 2 iPhone sont toujours OK dans 5 ans. Pur avis personnel.


----------



## Madalvée (11 Novembre 2020)

De toutes façons tu auras une puce 5G dans ton corps grâce au vaccin… (OK je sors).


----------



## JChris64 (11 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> 300 à 400€ d'écart. Si tu n'es pas à 300 - 400€ près, alors je pencherais pour le 12 mini.


je dirais pas mieux....mais le choix entre ces 2 modèles totalement différents est étrange,non? (sans aucune aggressivité de ma part)


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Novembre 2020)

En somme, tu nous demandes de spéculer sur la rapidité et l'ampleur du déploiement de la 5G ? Sans non plus préciser où tu résides.
Les autres critères techniques t'importent peu, c'est un choix tout à fait défendable.
Mais soyons lucides : il est impossible de répondre rationnellement à tes doutes. Au mieux, des hypothèses : oui, d'ici 5 à 6 ans, il y a de fortes probabilités que la 5G se soit généralisée, au moins dans les grandes villes et périphéries, en France. Si on en juge au train où vont les choses en ce moment.

Cela dit, l'apparition de la 4G n'a pas rendu obsolète la 3G immédiatement. Une bonne connexion 3G+ était, au début, souvent préférable à une 4G à ses premiers pas.

Je comprends les inquiétudes en ce qui concerne la revente possible d'un modèle qui ne serait "que" 4G. Il est donc préférable - si le prix n'est pas un problème - de prendre l'iPhone 12.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (12 Novembre 2020)

Clairement le mini. Meilleur investissement. Format plus agréable. Photo au top.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Novembre 2020)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> Clairement le mini. Meilleur investissement. Format plus agréable. Photo au top.


Moi aussi je conseille l'iPhone 12 pour notre ami. Mais "format plus agréable", je désapprouve absolument : c'est complètement subjectif ! Donc chacun a sa définition du "plus agréable". Moi, personnellement, je ne supporte pas les téléphones de moins de 6,5 pouces.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (12 Novembre 2020)

Pour la taille je serai d'accord. Par contre je trouve très agréable ces bords angulaires. Ca facilite grandement la prise en main.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Novembre 2020)

Oui, moi aussi je suis sensible à ces bords angulaires, plutôt que des angles arrondis.


----------



## El Francisco (12 Novembre 2020)

J’ai fait mon choix, ce sera le 12 mini ! Par contre, venant d’un 6s Plus, est-ce que je vais y perdre beaucoup en affichage (je pense que non car il n’a que 0,1 pouce de moins), bien que ça va être plus étroit.

Pouvez-vous m’éclairer là-dessus s’il vous plait ?


----------



## El Francisco (12 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi je suis sensible à ces bords angulaires, plutôt que des angles arrondis.



J’ai fait mon choix, ce sera le 12 mini ! Par contre, venant d’un 6s Plus, est-ce que je vais y perdre beaucoup en affichage (je pense que non car il n’a que 0,1 pouce de moins), bien que ça va être plus étroit.

Pouvez-vous m’éclairer là-dessus s’il vous plait ?


----------



## Nicolarts (12 Novembre 2020)

Evite SE 2 car la batterie est trop faible...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (13 Novembre 2020)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Evite SE 2 car la batterie est trop faible...


Il a dit qu'il se fichait de l'autonomie :



nggigo a dit:


> Moi je me fiche pas mal de l’autonomie,


----------



## ibabar (14 Novembre 2020)

nggigo a dit:


> venant d’un 6s Plus, est-ce que je vais y perdre beaucoup en affichage (je pense que non car il n’a que 0,1 pouce de moins), bien que ça va être plus étroit


Ça n'a clairement rien à voir et c'est totalement idiot de comparer les tailles (diagonales) d'images:
_ le ratio est très différent (16/9 vs 19,5/9 ou un truc du genre, bref effet "ticket de caisse")
_ cette taille de 5.4" est un pis-aller marketing car il faudrait le comptabiliser sous l'encoche pour être honnête or depuis les X, cette diagonale part des bords de part et d'autre de l'encoche
_ la largeur n'a rien à voir et tu perdras beaucoup (j'avais déjà fait le constat en passant d'un 7 Plus à un X), mais tout dépend bien sûr de l'usage, pour moi la préhension à une main passait avant la largeur d'affichage donc la perte pour Safari, Notes ou encore Books
_ pour du visionnage de vidéos, c'est là aussi clairement incomparable car une vidéo lambda (qui sont encore à 95% en 16/9) prendra tout l'écran du 6 Plus vs des bandes noires (à gauche et droite en format horizontal) sur le 12 Mini, à moins de zoomer mais dans ce cas d'une part il y aura l'encoche dans le champ et d'autre part l'image sera tronquée en haut et en bas (donc problématique pour des sous-titres par exemple)


----------



## IPhone7 user (5 Janvier 2021)

Pas d’hésitation le 12 Mini....pour répondre à la question de base...par ce qu’il est plus pérenne...nouvelles technologies (face ID...).

le SE2 est déjà obsolète..c’est un corps de deux chevaux auquel on a mis un moteur de Porsche.
l’avantage n’est que le prix


----------



## tantoillane (5 Janvier 2021)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> Pas d’hésitation le 12 Mini....pour répondre à la question de base...par ce qu’il est plus pérenne...nouvelles technologies (face ID...).
> 
> le SE2 est déjà obsolète..c’est un corps de deux chevaux auquel on a mis un moteur de Porsche.
> l’avantage n’est que le prix



J'ai toujours mon SE (première génération) et pour un modèle de 2016, il fonctionne très bien. L'épée de Damoclès c'est Apple qui la tient. Lorsqu'elle décidera que tel ou tel modèle doit mourir, elle fera comme d'habitude : Plus de mise à jour, puis plus de fonctionnalité car appli incompatible sans mise à jour, et si ça ne suffit pas : ralentissement volontaire du téléphone pour "sauvegarder la batterie". Si l'utilisation du réseau mobile que tu as aujourd'hui t'es acceptable, et que tu ne ressens pas un grand manque du fait que ta voiture ne soit pas connectée à ton téléphone, alors la 5G ne t'apportera rien. Seul point si vraiment le but c'est de le garder 6 an : le SE 2020 me semble moins fragile que le 12 mini.


----------



## JM66 (15 Février 2021)

Pour moi ça vaut le coup et surtout le *coût* si

on a vraiment besoin de plus petit car le SE est déjà compact par rapport à tous les autres formats
on veut encore améliorer la photo qui est déjà excellente sur le SE
on doit passer en 5G, ce qui est superflu hors usage professionnel
on a pas besoin de lire des cartes de randonnée
on a pas peur d'être le cobaye d'un produit nouveau pour Apple
J'ai eu le SE 2020 et je suis passé sur le 12 "Normal" il y une bonne semaine.


----------



## IPhone7 user (15 Février 2021)

JM66 a dit:


> Pour moi ça vaut le coup et surtout le *coût* si
> 
> on a vraiment besoin de plus petit car le SE est déjà compact par rapport à tous les autres formats
> on veut encore améliorer la photo qui est déjà excellente sur le SE
> ...


Il n’y a pas de cobaye chez Apple...car un iPhone fonctionne.
C’est ce qu’on achète quand on achète du Apple :

du service
un produit qui fonctionne


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Il est sympa ce 12 Mini


----------



## JChris64 (17 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il est sympa ce 12 Mini


non.....il est extra!!!


----------



## ibabar (17 Février 2021)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> Il n’y a pas de cobaye chez Apple...


Ce que @JM66 voulait sans doute dire, c'est que qui connaît et pratique un minimum Apple depuis un minimum de temps sait que les v1 sont souvent à éviter


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> non.....il est extra!!!


Son format est superbe


----------

